# For those that need carding boards,half price Carding cloth link



## romysbaskets (Aug 29, 2009)

Being that I am going to make one myself to speed up my carding..I thought this would be helpful for others looking for an inexpensive way to make theirs. The main cost is the carding cloth which is around $60 a foot normally. Pretty easy to find random board pieces but this cloth is expensive! 

This seller has it on sale now for $30 a foot. One foot is actually a nice size to use for a carding board. 

I am encouraging Jenni to join HT but I had to pass on this savings! Tell her Romy sent you if you buy from her and she will be coming to our fiber forum soon.  

For fine fleece I found this carding cloth option at 50% off:

https://www.etsy.com/listing/262921367/carding-cloth-sale-120-tpi-95-overall

For coarser wool, there is this 50% off option:

https://www.etsy.com/listing/263024734/carding-cloth-sale-72-tpi-95-overall?ref=related-1

For replacing the carding cloth on carding paddles, she has different choices of tpi counts for $27 a pair:

https://www.etsy.com/listing/252137780/pair-of-replacement-carding-pads?ref=shop_home_active_6

I do not make anything for passing this on. I just want to encourage others to make carding boards. I watched a youtube video that says it is 5 to 6 times faster than carding brushes alone. That seems worth it to me! Saving money is helpful to us crafters!


----------



## DragonFlyFarm (Oct 12, 2012)

Thanks Romy!


----------



## romysbaskets (Aug 29, 2009)

DragonFlyFarm said:


> Thanks Romy!


You are welcome! I was hoping someone else could use this too! Spinning supplies are just so expensive!


----------



## MoBookworm1957 (Aug 24, 2015)

Have you checked out the Yarn barn. Com? Been trying to decide if I want to. Try spinning too? Got my weaving Loom set up.


----------



## romysbaskets (Aug 29, 2009)

Here is my carding/blending board with two fun rolags made of Alpaca. I got my carding cloth today, nailed it down on a cutting board..easy as pie!


----------



## romysbaskets (Aug 29, 2009)

Jennie extended her sale! For anyone that still needs some, she says she will honor the prices a little longer.


----------



## romysbaskets (Aug 29, 2009)

MoBookworm1957 said:


> Have you checked out the Yarn barn. Com? Been trying to decide if I want to. Try spinning too? Got my weaving Loom set up.


I tend to buy my yarns at the thrift stores or spin it on my wheel.  I have to modify my weaving frame...can't call it a loom. Usually 6 skeins of yarn for $3.99 and there is also half price days. One yarn I saw on sale on the site Yarnbarn was Noro, which I have gotten before at the thrift store. One skein of vintage Noro is priced at $8 of which I find in the $3.99 bags with other wools once in a while. Yarn Barn sells 240 yard amounts on cones for $15 on up. For those that need specific yarns and don't get theirs at thrift stores, I think it is worth a look.


----------

